# Liz's Boat Detail



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

To my PFF friends,
Thank you all for the business! I am in full swing and have a full crew. Now, since the season has started there will be NO MORE waiting to get your boat ready for the season. I can come to you or you can bring your boat to our family's marina (Harbor View Marine). Also, I can pick your boat up to bring it down to our marina. I have alot of customers that are very busy and this is one of many things I do extra with no charge. I am know to go above and beyond my jobs. They call me the little LAGNIAPPE! (a little something extra). You can contact me at 850-602-7429 or [email protected] Thanks, Liz


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Liz, could you post some photos of your work?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I finally saw some of your month photos. I will need my boat name put on this summer so will contact you.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

SHunter said:


> Liz, could you post some photos of your work?


Hi,
I have been detailing boats (25+ years) every since my family started the marine service. You can go to my photo album and see my work. I try and post my work as much as possible. If you have a facebook page, you can see alot of my work. If you have any questions, please fill free to call me and/or e-mail. (850)602-7429 or [email protected]

Look forward to hearing from you,

Liz


----------

